# 2014 Staff Shooters wanted for Bernie's Control Freak Stabilizers



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

NEW! Dragon XL Carbon Rod "Barrel Shaped" TWICE AS STIFF .. 2.7 oz. / 30in. rod 
New for 2014! DRAGON XL. BARREL SHAPED Carbon rod (25"-35") are thicker in the middle and twice as stiff as the Falcon Featherlite, but only weighs 2.7 oz. for a 30" rod. New weight-saving end caps have mag wheel cut outs and a pair of them weigh only .4 ounce. These revolutionary new rods have similar characteristics to the barrel-shaped Easton ACE arrows. They are available in 25", 27", 30" and 35". Side rods come in 10" 12" 14" and 16" lengths. Now looking for Staff Shooters in every state to represent this product in the 2014 season. Example: 30" rod is $143.00 retail. Staff Shooters get it for $100.00. Example 14" side rod retails $65.00. Staff Shooters get it for $45.00. (30% DISCOUNT). 
Please call Bernie at Robinhood Videos at 614-322-1038 10AM to 7PM EST, 7 days a week.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm in again this year. Sent an email to you in September. I appreciate it and look forward to talking with you soon.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## donjuan (Dec 19, 2009)

Dael still going on?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

donjuan said:


> Dael still going on?


Do you mean "deal"?...if so ..YES! Call me at 6143221038


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Midwestohiohunt (Sep 9, 2011)

I want in and I've been looking for a new stabilizer set up.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Midwestohiohunt said:


> I want in and I've been looking for a new stabilizer set up.


Call me at 6143221038 and I explain the program to you.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe I missed it but do you have a website? I'm looking for a new stab and yours seem cool, I'd like to check them out a bit more.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

JLentz said:


> Maybe I missed it but do you have a website? I'm looking for a new stab and yours seem cool, I'd like to check them out a bit more.


www.robinhoodvideos.com


----------



## ajarvimaki (Dec 22, 2013)

I've seen your product at the Pro shop I work at. Still looking for staff shooters?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ajarvimaki said:


> I've seen your product at the Pro shop I work at. Still looking for staff shooters?


Yes, we are...call me at 6143221038 and I'll explain the program . Thanks, Bernie


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 14, 2007)

I cant call right now, currently in Germany, but sent you a PM with info. Looking for 3-D set up.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## naturalbornhunt (Feb 20, 2011)

Need guys from IL?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

naturalbornhunt said:


> Need guys from IL?


Yes, we do ...call me at 6143221038 10am-7pm EST


----------



## Fletcher31 (Nov 25, 2007)

Bernie- if you still have a need for shooters in Maryland, I will reach out to you tomorrow to discuss the program.
Thanks!
David


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Fletcher31 said:


> Bernie- if you still have a need for shooters in Maryland, I will reach out to you tomorrow to discuss the program.
> Thanks!
> David


Yes, we do...call me at 6143221038


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rjm1027 (Mar 9, 2013)

Kansas?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

rjm1027 said:


> Kansas?


Yes...call me at 6143221038 10am-7pm EST


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## #1phinsfan (Jan 8, 2009)

How about NY. I'm headed to Indiana next week for the first round of the triple crown and would love to get a set.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

#1phinsfan said:


> How about NY. I'm headed to Indiana next week for the first round of the triple crown and would love to get a set.


PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

#1phinsfan said:


> How about NY. I'm headed to Indiana next week for the first round of the triple crown and would love to get a set.


We need more Staffers in N.Y.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

Are you looking for staffers in Missouri?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

legacy_hunter02 said:


> Are you looking for staffers in Missouri?


PM sent


----------



## krjones82 (Apr 11, 2010)

how about TN


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

krjones82 said:


> how about TN


PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

Are you looking for shooters in Texas?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ElMuchoHombre said:


> Are you looking for shooters in Texas?


PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ExtremeWestern (Jul 13, 2014)

need any shooters out of Idaho still?


----------



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

Coachbernie are you looking for any staff shooters north of the border? I Shoot 3D competitively and am starting some indoor stuff this winter. Looking for a new stab setup.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Addictedshooter said:


> Coachbernie are you looking for any staff shooters north of the border? I Shoot 3D competitively and am starting some indoor stuff this winter. Looking for a new stab setup.


PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RevJared (Sep 22, 2013)

Bump for Great stabilizers!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rlong (Jan 12, 2011)

ttt Here's to some great stabilizers.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

rlong said:


> ttt Here's to some great stabilizers.


Thanks for the bump!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

